# 40th anniversery of iconic photograph



## a_majoor (3 Feb 2008)

Interesting to see how the photo was manipulated over all these years even without Photoshop; look at what the actual photographer had to say:

http://timesonline.typepad.com/comment/2008/02/the.html



> Which of these men did the photographer think was a hero?
> 
> Viet_cong
> 
> ...


----------



## geo (3 Feb 2008)

Of the Vietnam war, I remember a couple of photos to be hard hitting....

- The execution of the Viet Minh prisonner AND
- The Napalm burnt girl running down the road screaming her guts out...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (3 Feb 2008)

The still photo may say 1 000 words, but the footage taken with the video camera directly beside the photographer speaks an entire dictionary.
I'm a fan of good photography, but that picture..... isn't.

Midget


----------



## davidk (3 Feb 2008)

I've seen the photo of the execution a hundred times, and it still gives me shivers. I remember there being corresponding video footage of this event too - cut off right when the bullet meets the head.


----------



## NCRCrow (3 Feb 2008)

I saw on the Fifth Estate that the "Naplam Girl" is now a Canadian citizen


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Feb 2008)

Along with the stills, there is also running footage in colour of both incidents.

War is violent, good and bad are killed, and the word war is truly the worst four lettered word of them all.


----------



## armyvern (4 Feb 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> I saw on the Fifth Estate that the "Naplam Girl" is now a Canadian citizen



Her name is Kim Phuc and she has been in Canada since 1992, and became a Canadian citizen in 1997. She is alive and well and living in Toronto.

Kim Phuc



> The image of Kim Phuc running, which was often used to depict the horror of the Vietnam War, changed Kim's life and also formed a bond between her and photographer Nick Ut. He revisited Vietnam during the 25th anniversary of the war's end and this time took pictures of a peaceful country.
> 
> In 1992, Kim Phuc came to Canada. In 1997 she took the Canadian citizenship test earning a perfect score. When Canadians found out that the little girl from the 1972 photo was now a Canadian citizen, they raised $30 000 to help her settle in Canada (Quinlan,1999:95). She has been declared a Goodwill Ambassador to UNESCO. In 1997, she established the Kim Foundation, a not-for-profit organization to help children who are the victims of war.


----------



## a_majoor (6 Feb 2008)

Even more on MSM manipulation of events. The AQ and Taliban must be hoping and praying for something similar in Iraq and Afghanistan:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120226056767646059.html?mod=opinion_main_commentaries



> *The Lies of Tet*
> By ARTHUR HERMAN
> February 6, 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Bo (10 Feb 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> War is violent, good and bad are killed, and the word war is truly the worst four lettered word of them all.



+1


----------



## old medic (8 Jun 2012)

Woman in iconic Vietnam War photo to be honoured Friday

The Canadian Press
08 June 2012
copy at: http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20120608/vietnam-photo-napalm-honoured-120608/



> TORONTO — A woman who came to symbolize the horrors of the Vietnam War is being honoured Friday on the 40th anniversary of the photo that made her famous.
> 
> Kim Phuc Phan Thi was only a child when she was photographed fleeing a napalm strike on her village in South Vietnam on June 8, 1972.
> 
> ...


----------



## bridges (8 Jun 2012)

I'm glad somebody has posted about this.  Thanks, old medic.  It's good to see the pic of the photographer as well, in the CTV link.   

The CBC link adds a bit about Kim Phuc's subsequent charitable work as well.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2012/06/08/vietnam-war-photo-.html



> Five years later, she founded the Kim Foundation International, which provides free medical assistance to children who are victims of war and terrorism.
> 
> She is also a goodwill ambassador for the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization, or UNESCO.



That picture continues to be just... arresting.


----------



## a_majoor (10 Jun 2012)

A very interestig look at the circumstances surrounding the photograph. Context is bery important, and as we have seen over and over again, photos and video is often manipulated by separating the image from the context, changing the meaning of the image:

http://pjmedia.com/blog/forty-years-later-kim-phuc-and-her-north-vietnamese-enemies/?singlepage=true



> *Forty Years Later: Kim Phuc and Her North Vietnamese Enemies*
> Meet the girl in the picture considered iconic for all the wrong reasons.
> by
> JEAN KAUFMAN
> ...


----------



## bridges (10 Jun 2012)

Another interesting viewpoint.

I never thought the Americans had dropped the napalm in that particular case.  Maybe that misconception was more common a while back.


----------

